# pilote pull down bed can you make it lower?



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

well we are not doing too well with the bed, so does anyone know if you can put longer fold down arms on it so the bed comes down lower? cheers peeps


----------



## barrosa (May 9, 2005)

Hi NO that is why we use the settee in ours only takes about5 mins to make up.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

no, it's a fixed system, you would have to replace the lot.

We've used ours for 7 years, and plenty of room - it's a similar model to yours I believe.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I've just been out to measure the distance from the roof to the top of the mattress when the bed is down, it's approx 93cm - just over 3ft. Admittedly it's not as much at the far side where the roof slopes, but from looking at other types (Hymer / Dethleffs ) it's pretty good. again, we've always used the drop down bed, and find it gives plenty of room.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Check to see if the the limit stops are adjustable.
On Rapido's they have a little adjustment which determines how far the bed will come down.
I have mine set so it comes down until it is only fraction away from the dash/steering wheel.


----------

